# Greenies



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

As some of you know one of my crusades is to educate dog owners on the danger presented by "greenie" dog treats. Many of you use these treats for dental care. On a recent post I made available some annecdotal information on the high incident of fatalities found, especially in toy breeds, for dogs using these treats. Below is a link to KIROTV in Seattle that recently did a story on the danger of greenies. 

Why these treats are still being sold and why people are still risking the lives of their pups is beyond me. PLEASE, before you give your dog another greenie read this story and investigate the dangers of this treat. 

http://www.kirotv.com/money/5325021/detail.html


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley doesn't care for the greenies anymore. We just give him the edible nylabones. The hardest part is getting the small end away from him when he is finished.







I feel better buying him the size that is way larger than what he needs so that I know I can keep up with it and how much is left.

Thanks for sharing the article.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the info! I had no idea. I did buy them one time, however, my boys didn't care for them, thank goodness!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, I have been giving Matilda and Muffy greenies. NO MORE, thanks


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I used to give them to Kallie and one time she threw up and there was a fairly large piece of Greenie in there. I was just glad it came out of her and I never gave her another one, or Catcher either.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I just watched a clip! That is so scary. I just gave my kids greenies too .. I am going to take them away now...


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Once in a while I notice my Max pick one up like a bar bell and run and drop it somewhere. He doesn't like them for chewing. He prefers my skin for that...my arms look like I got attacked by a cat.

I will throw them out, though. They still sell them for the same reasons they still sell raw hide....because people still buy them and they don't care.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I didn't watch the clip because I am on dial up and it would take forever, but I just wanted to throw out some other information about Greenies...

While agree about them being dangerous when they are given in the hard state, but did you know you can soften them? I microwave them for 20 seconds wrapped in a wet paper towel. This really softens them and allows Toby to eat them and not break off the large chunks.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I used to give our Dalmation greenies and I saw a post some where showing surgery being done on a dog to remove the large chunks of greenies blocking the intestines







I stopped giving our Dalmation any and have never given our little Indy a greenie. They just are too hard to digest and it isn't worth the risk. I think they should at least have a warning on the label, so people can decide if they still want to give them to their dogs. I know I never will give any of mine one and I have told many people about the risks of feeding them to their pets.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 16 2005, 03:30 AM
> *I didn't watch the clip because I am on dial up and it would take forever, but I just wanted to throw out some other information about Greenies...
> 
> While agree about them being dangerous when they are given in the hard state, but did you know you can soften them?  I microwave them for 20 seconds wrapped in a wet paper towel.  This really softens them and allows Toby to eat them and not break off the large chunks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120069*


[/QUOTE]


*Sofening them does not make them safe*, they will harden again once they are in his stomach. The issue is the fact that they are not digestable. Even the greenie chips are dangerous. *In fact, by softening them you are increasing the hazard because you are making in easier to get a larger piece off to be swallowed. *

It is certainly an individual choice whether to use these treats and obviously thousands of people do, they are still on the market but over and over I have read heartbreaking accounts of the loss of beloved puppies by the most educated and well meaning of pet owners WHY RISK IT????????????????? 

I am on a breeders forum that includes all the top breeders of maltese (I am a reader not contributer







) they have come out unequivocally against using greenies. When I was researching them becasue I was not convinced I posted the question and I was FLOODED with responses begging me not to use them.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow... thats scary. I stopped giving kodie greenies because they made him EVIL!














He started being protective of his greenie...growling and such... sooo NO more greenies!







I think there is something in those things! We need to BAN them NOW!!







haha...







j/k... but i do think they made Kodie act different... there is something about those greenies.. umm... -_- and i dunno why they make those tiny bites greenies for toy breeds because dogs are NOT going to chew those!!!  Those pieces are sooo TINY dogs will only swallow them! I gave it to kodie once and stopped because he didnt chew them properly like the package says to do... i then bought the petite size... he at least HAD to chew that but still... i'm sure he got chunks off of it as well. 

What worries me is the last few lines of that article.. it says that MOST dog treats are bad for your dog...







Maybe thats why when i go to the store i'm always just staring at all the treats because all of them seem so unnatural... which i think are bad. How can a treat that is purple and orange be NATURAL and healthy??







I just bought Pup Corn (pico's mom feeds them to Pico and her vet recommended them because they are natural/healthy for him)... has anyone else tried this treat? I read the ingradients but some of the things i dunno what they are... which always worries me if its natural...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I stopped giving them the Chester and Chelsey last year after seeing that post about the surgery. At first I felt bad about taking it away as it was there favorite treat. I know I would feel worse if anything ever happened to them because of it, especially since I was warned. I can't believe they allow this on the market if it is not digestible.
It's horrible what some companies get away with


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I stopped giving them to Wilson, because after he would chew one he would vomit! No chunks were in his vomit- it was just liquid, but they seemed to upset his stomach. 

Thanks for posting the article- I took it to my local pet supply place that sells them, and the owner said she had been hearing some nasty things about the Greenies. She is keeping them, because people are demanding them, but she has taken them off the shelf, and people have to ask her for them. She also made copies of a few of the articles she found and is giving them to her customers who ask for them.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoebe loves greenies







I hardly give them to her because she is like a madman trying to find it when we take it away. I'm surprised that even the chips are bad. She actually chews those, and the greenie she will chew forever and still only have slimed up about a half inch of the top before I take it away. Shes never actually finished one. I guess thats it for her then. 

For natural treats I just got an order of dried turkey hearts and dried chicken livers if Kodie can have those? Phoebe goes even more nuts for them than the g-r-e-e-n-i-e-s if you can believe it. Check the site. Maybe you can find something.natural treats


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Nov 16 2005, 01:35 PM
> *For natural treats I just got an order of dried turkey hearts and dried chicken livers if Kodie can have those?  Phoebe goes even more nuts for them than the g-r-e-e-n-i-e-s if you can believe it.  Check the site. Maybe you can find something.natural treats
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120204*


[/QUOTE]
well i do give kodie tendons to chew on... but i think alot of those natural things smell nasty....







Then kodie smells all night.... and hes NOT getting into my bed smelling GROSS! haha.. I'll take a look at the site though!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 16 2005, 01:47 PM
> *well i do give kodie tendons to chew on... but i think alot of those natural things smell nasty....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

funny! These dont have a strong smell and they are dry, so not slimy or anything. I just went there and noticed the chicken feet. haha now thats gross. I'm sure phoebe would love running around with one of those stuck to her face.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N once puked up one teeny tiny piece of greenie (I'm assuming it was a greenie) but other than that, the only side effect they've ever had was pooping bright green, soft poop the next day.

I'm wondering how many of these things people have been feeding their dog per week. I remember reading in these forums (before the big greenie scare started) that people were giving their dogs up to four per week....one person gave a greenie every day. Now I can see greenies becoming a problem for digestion if they are eating that many that frequently. Sir N and Little C never got more than one per week.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Nov 16 2005, 05:13 PM
> *Sir N once puked up one teeny tiny piece of greenie (I'm assuming it was a greenie) but other than that, the only side effect they've ever had was pooping bright green, soft poop the next day.
> 
> I'm wondering how many of these things people have been feeding their dog per week.  I remember reading in these forums (before the big greenie scare started) that people were giving their dogs up to four per week....one person gave a greenie every day.  Now I can see greenies becoming a problem for digestion if they are eating that many that frequently.  Sir N and Little C never got more than one per week.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120332*


[/QUOTE]

A person I recently spoke to lost their two year old maltese to an intestinal blackage from a greenie. She had only ever given the dog a few greenies in it's entire life, each one sever weeks apart. 

ONE greenie is enough to cause either an intestinal blockage or chocking hazard.

http://www.all-creatures.org/aip/nl-7aug2001-warning.html


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Very informative video, Thanks for posting.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've also heard the same thing about Booda products. I guess they don't digest in the dog's stomach even though they are made from mostly corn starch.


----------



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

I give my puppy Virbac C.E.T. Enzymatic Oral Hygiene Chews for dogs. The vet recommended them, so I assume they are safe. I think they are supposed to combat the same troubles that Greenies does (bad breath, removes plaque, etc.)

I don't know anything about how they are digested, or if they break into large chunks. They feel and look similar to hard cardboard, so I think they just slowly dissolve off as the dog chew on it. Koa looooooves them. One per day. cetdental.com

Anyway, just thought people would like to know of alternatives to Greenies.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Koa_@Nov 17 2005, 01:53 AM
> *I give my puppy Virbac C.E.T. Enzymatic Oral Hygiene Chews for dogs.*


I give those to Toby too! He just loves them. In fact, he gets one every night to chew on in bed. One night I ran out and he actually laid in bed and pouted! It was just too cute. I had to go over to my mom's to get him one to tide him over.


----------

